# Girlfriend grossed out by shaving



## cotxia (Jul 1, 2009)

I am getting ready for my first race this week and decided to shave for the first time ever. My girlfriend is completely grossed out and can't understand why a man would choose to do this. Does anyone have any advice on how to make her see the light of day? Can this relationship be salvaged from what is obviously a make or break situation? 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If you get scraped up, you heal up quicker and are less likely to get an infection.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Asphalt Surfing*



cotxia said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to make her see the light of day?


Drive along in the car with her in the passenger seat. Have her open her car door and look down at the asphalt. Then ask her what speed she would like you to slow down to before she wants to jump out and go asphalt surfing.

As for the girlfriend, must not be that serious if she did not know about the fact that you were going to shave beforehand. Don't the two of you ever talk?


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm a lucky guy... my girlfriend is a track runner and loves my shaved legs!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

cyclists shave for other cyclists.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

I have hairy legs and I've taken some spills, not a big deal. The hair scrapes off with the skin anyway. Unless your a pro, shaving is just for a Girlie man. (IMHO).


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Because over a 40K Time Trial it can save a few seconds...she does want you to win doesn't she  

It also makes it easier for her to give you a massage after a long day in the saddle or a hard race :thumbsup: 

Then there is the fact that it makes your legs look bigger and more defined, which has to be good for her :blush2: 

Anyway....just a few reasons to pass along


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I say dump her.

If shaving your legs grosses her out, she has a pretty low threshold. And it makes me wonder if she shaves anything herself.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

When y'all are on sitting on the couch relaxing or watching tv or whatever...start rubbing and careessiing your own silky smooth legs. Trust me, she'll notice. She just doesn't want competition in the "who's got the smoothest legs of us" contest.


I shave because I've found that sunscreen + sweat + road grime and debris + leg hair = some sort untapped super aerospace type epoxy that cannot be unbonded.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Does your girlfriend shave? If she does, and she is still "grossed out" by a man shaving, she has bigger issues than this to sort through.


----------



## T. Slothrop (Mar 31, 2010)

You know what's really gross? When your leg and public hair poke out through the bibs you're wearing. I doubt anyone notices. I was pretty grossed out the first time I noticed that.

It's pretty silly to think that leg hair has anything to do with being a man.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think you need to post pics. Its too hard to give you advice with out knowing if shes hot.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> I think you need to post pics. Its too hard to give you advice with out knowing if shes hot.


No kidding.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

cotxia said:


> I am getting ready for my first race this week and decided to shave for the first time ever. My girlfriend is completely grossed out and can't understand why a man would choose to do this. Does anyone have any advice on how to make her see the light of day? Can this relationship be salvaged from what is obviously a make or break situation?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


The main theory for biking is that if you were to crash pavement tends to grab the hair and rip it out along with the skin. If you are shaved, the skin will still be abraded, but to a lesser extent. I think the aero benefits are minimal.

If you are a tri-athlete then it becomes a no brainer as there is the benefit of reduced drag in the water.

Don't be too hard on her as the shaving thing has been something society has used as a masculine/feminine differentiator.

I think if you explain the first point about injury reduction and then that it is "only hair" she should come around.


----------



## RLinNH (Apr 23, 2002)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Drive along in the car with her in the passenger seat. Have her open her car door and look down at the asphalt. Then ask her what speed she would like you to slow down to before she wants to jump out and go asphalt surfing.
> 
> As for the girlfriend, must not be that serious if she did not know about the fact that you were going to shave beforehand. Don't the two of you ever talk?



My favorite so far.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Don't be too hard on her as the shaving thing has been something society has used as a masculine/feminine differentiator.


Right, or we're programmed that way (inate not learned or whatever).

I can't say I'd be thrilled if my girlfriend grew out her arm pits and went all George the animal Steel with her legs so I couldn't have any problems with her not being a fan of me shaving my legs, not that that'll ever happen.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

My wife was the same way 

Now she doesn't notice or care 

Your girlfriend will get over it


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

some girls think it's uber-hawt for a fit guy to have shaved legs.

so, DTB.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

She sounds young? Kinda immature? Tell her to grow up lol Has she ever been to a race? If not maybe show her some pics of the pros.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Pro*



180 said:


> If not maybe show her some pics of the pros.


Yeah, thats a good look that should make her panties wet and get her excited about bike racing. Pics of pro racers who are 140# skinny dudes with pasty white chests, ribs showing and belly breathing with stick arms poking out from their clown jerseys. From the waist up most pros look like they were just released from a concentration camp.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Yeah, thats a good look that should make her panties wet and get her excited about bike racing. Pics of pro racers who are 140# skinny dudes with pasty white chests, ribs showing and belly breathing with stick arms poking out from their clown jerseys. From the waist up most pros look like they were just released from a concentration camp.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Or George but I think the ladies like Boonen and Cav more.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

haha yer so wrong, maybe if you live in Belgium and shove a needle in yer butt every chance you get...I'm talkin bout this kynde:


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> Or George but I think the ladies like Boonen and Cav more.


Yeah I'm a pretty big fan of Boonen...and Thor :thumbsup: 










George..not so much.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I think she's worried that, with your small pecker and girlish physique, she won't be able to tell you from another broad.


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

does this mean she does not like chics either?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Shaved legs are (usually) hawt. 
So, what else does she find "icky"?


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

I still recall the night after I shaved my legs the first time...and Mrs. TMB likes to bring it up occasionally as well. 

Have never had hair on my legs since.


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

thatsmybush said:


> I still recall the night after I shaved my legs the first time...and Mrs. TMB likes to bring it up occasionally as well.
> 
> Have never had hair on my legs since.


:blush2:


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this, it has made my day much more enjoyable. Specifically:
Asphalt surfing idea,
Dumping (I agree!)
and pics.

I have yet to shave my legs, but my wife isn't grossed out. She's for it. Oh, she shaves her legs.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

you can tell her its only temporary....things will return to normal in September...if she's still grossed out, you can mention you'll have a new girlfriend in September...

some people cannot be removed from their gender stereotypes....


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*second*



Creakyknees said:


> some girls think it's uber-hawt for a fit guy to have shaved legs.
> 
> so, DTB.


I second the creaksters last remark


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Based on my s/o's experience and response - you're doing it wrong.


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Shaved legs are (usually) hawt.
> So, *what else does she find "icky"?*


hahaha


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

Girley men. All of you!


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

> My wife was the same way
> 
> Now she doesn't notice or care
> 
> Your girlfriend will get over it


Ditto


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Sep 28, 2007)

Give her the real test and fart!


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

She says that now, but just wait. Once she get's used to it and sees the muscle definition, she'll think that hairy legs are sick. I've had people at work tease me about shaving too, so of course I have to pull up the leg and give a little calf flex. That usually stops it right there. Then the girls ask where I stop 

You could always say, that she's right and because of her, you'll stop shaving your beard as well. Let her know you've always wanted to have that santa claus look.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys shave to impress other guys. Has she got a problem with that?


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

Haha, this thread is awesome.

My two cents: Male cyclists shave for themselves. Sure, it helps a bit with road rash, and perhaps saves a few micro seconds in a long TT. But the point is it's a personal choice, and a sign of commitment/interest/involvement in your sport.

The first time I shaved, I remember thinking "I'd better f***ing live up to this, or I'll never live it down." That's just me, but my point is simply that if you're considering shaving, it says more about your interest in the sport and all it's varied aspects than it does about your masculinity or appeal to women. It's just a bizarre part of the cycling scene that you get used to, and adapt to over time. I'm sure she'll become used to it over time.

If not... Let it grow out a bit and prick your SO's legs with your stubble under the covers at night - She'll beg for you to shave it back down!


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

tell her it'll bring out her inner lesbian.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Fabian! Fabian! Fabian!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Because.........just because.

If she still complains, tell her that she can shave your "man parts".


----------



## RLinNH (Apr 23, 2002)

fallzboater said:


> I think she's worried that, with your small pecker and girlish physique, she won't be able to tell you from another broad.




Never mind my last post. I like this one the best now. :lol:


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with s stop sign. For 90% of us shaving the legs is a sign of commitment to the sport. A secret handshake of sorts to other cyclists. A way of announcing that you know all about the badger the boss and spartacus. That you've got strong opinions about attacks on muur, and know exactly how many switchbacks are on huez but not your fiances eye color. Plus......the chicks dig it!!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Maybe she would prefer this image...
People that like hairy people give me tha creeps...dump her.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

T. Slothrop said:


> You know what's really gross? When your leg and public hair poke out through the bibs you're wearing. I doubt anyone notices. I was pretty grossed out the first time I noticed that.
> 
> It's pretty silly to think that leg hair has anything to do with being a man.


I don't think that it's gross really but it is weird. First time I noticed I went "oh hey theres a hair there --- ow --- oh, that's funny."


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

edwin headwind said:


> Girley men. All of you!


Having troubles coming to grips with who you really are inside?

or 

You cut yourself bad when you tried.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

your crazy if you shave your legs!

It is much more efficient and smooth to rip the hair out. I use an eipilator to rip each one out one by one to get that silky smooth texture, no cactus legs here.

I justify my hairless legs and arms with the excuse that when i need to tape bandages onto my body from crashing it is much easier. This is true and since i'd be pulling the hair out to replace any bandages it's just easier to get rid of the hair before i'm covered in a road cooties.
The second reason is that it is easier to give yourself leg massages with an embrocation cream or massage oil for recovery reasons.

The most important reason to shave your legs is so that your accepted in the pack. I know whenever i see somebody with hairy legs i immediately assume they are going to crash and take me out.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

dump her for a female cyclist. they generally really like it.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

cotxia said:


> I am getting ready for my first race this week and decided to shave for the first time ever. My girlfriend is completely grossed out and can't understand why a man would choose to do this.


She is just worried that you have the ghey.

Reassure her that shaving your legs does not equal you becoming Ricky Martin.
.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> She is just worried that you have the ghey.
> 
> Reassure her that shaving your legs does not equal you becoming Ricky Martin.
> .


yes, tell her she only has to be worried if you start doing gay things like painting your nails and lips or wearing tight clothing.

oh wait


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

My wife loves my shaved......package


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Most women I know found it odd at first when their SO started shaving but none want them to go back to caveman status.
My wife much prefers shaved...


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

My wife didn't care. 
Her: "Why is your razor in the shower?"
Me: "I shaved my legs"
Her: "You're a dork. 

10 minutes later:
Her: "So, what's next? An eating disorder?" 
(several of my teammates are obsessed with their weight)


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

PMC said:


> Most women I know found it odd at first when their SO started shaving but none want them to go back to caveman status.
> My wife much prefers shaved...


It's really a no-win situation for guys. Some wimmenz love shaved, some love manly hair. 50% of the time, you're going to be wrong either way.

For example, I've been wanting to get rid of the chest hair for awhile now, but my gf has repeatedly said that'd make her sad. But then I overhear two other chicks in a restaurant talking about how chest hair is "gross".

You can't win. 
.


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

I woke up on a morning this past July, after a first date...her first words, not good morning, but "do you shave your legs??" After the initial 5 seconds, no prob.
-Physiojoe


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> I say dump her..


Plus 1 and then dump the emasculating shaved legs. No one ever credited a win to having smooth legs, it's an ego thing just like hipsters with chainrings tattooed on their legs. Leave the tattoos to the SSWC champions.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hank Stamper said:


> Right, or we're programmed that way (inate not learned or whatever).
> 
> I can't say I'd be thrilled if my girlfriend grew out her arm pits and went all George the animal Steel with her legs so I couldn't have any problems with her not being a fan of me shaving my legs, not that that'll ever happen.


Leg shaving for women only became normal in the early 20th century with the advent of higher hems and stockings/pantyhose - shaving made legs look more like they had pantyhose on - thus, more fashionable. Shaving is also much, much more common in Western societies. It has become more common elsewhere due to Westernization, but it is still uncommon in many areas. Sensitivity to whether men should be hairy or women hairless is completely due to social factors.


----------



## seawind161 (Nov 8, 2008)

Crack Monkey said:


> My wife didn't care.
> Her: "Why is your razor in the shower?"
> Me: "I shaved my legs"
> Her: "You're a dork.
> ...


Sight unseen, I love your wife!


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

You need an upgrade and I'm not talking about your bike..


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

edwin headwind said:


> I have hairy legs and I've taken some spills, not a big deal. The hair scrapes off with the skin anyway. Unless your a pro, shaving is just for a Girlie man. (IMHO).


LOL!!!!


Men are supposed to be hairy and strong and masculine IMHO. Personally it turns me on as much as watching hockey. Hockey is a rough, tough, sexy sport, and is a form of very soft PG rated porn for me LOL. Us_ ladies_ are supposed to be smooth and tough and fit.

I love a hairy guy as long as he does not appear to be wearing a grizzly bear or Sasquatch undershirt.

:shocked:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Crack Monkey said:


> Her: "Why is your razor in the shower?"
> Me: "I shaved my legs"
> Her: "You're a dork.




That is exactly the response I got!


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

If she thinks shaving your legs is gross, then whatever you do, never ever tell her that you used her razor to shave with!


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Tell her if she doesn't get a full Brazilian wax that she is gross and you won't service her.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's like wearing a team kit that you're not a member of; a poseur activity unless you get paid to race. A little too girly for me. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

...says the guy with a fluffy little Pomeranian as an avatar photo


----------



## mebeda (May 12, 2006)

If she has a huge beaver, you can always throw that back at her.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> ...says the guy with a fluffy little Pomeranian as an avatar photo


That is priceless. 

My wife objected before I shaved, as did my kids (two daughters). My wife now doesn't care and just gets upset when I have prickly legs, and my daughters are the ones who just call me a dork. My daughters used to paint my toenails for fun when they were a little younger and my wife thought it was funny at first but then didn't like that too much--she'd was scared I was going to get in a car wreck, end up in the ER, and that would have been worse than showing up there with old, torn up underwear.

My wife and daughters also shop for some of my clothes, which gets me some serious ribbing from some of my riding buddies every now and then. They accuse me of wearing "my teenage daughter's jeans." 

I guess the moral of the story for me is I don't have too many concerns about my masculinity. I shave my legs because I think hairy legs look REALLY bad with Lycra.

P.S. I swear all those short, fat, very vocal anti-gay activist men--many of them in politics--are closet homosexuals and just can't come to grips with it.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Bear in mind the guys who have a problem with shaving are probably fat, wear baseball caps to hide the thinning hair, have stocky ugly legs, and think sitting on the couch drinking beer after a hard 8 hour day at the local factory is what you do for excitement.
Odds are that their women wish their husband had smooth, powerful legs wrapped around them at night instead of their husbands farting, smelly carcass.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

*When you start shaving...........*

......and you will, get the Gillette Venus and "Reveal the Goddess in You." My mom gave me one of these as a joke at Christmas. Best razor I've ever used.

http://www.gillettevenus.com/en_US/


----------



## eddya (Aug 7, 2009)

I must be one of the lucky guys, I don't have to shave my legs, they don't look hairy! I have quite prominent vascularity on my legs though, especially my calves. That kind of freaks the missus out, but hey, no one's perfect eh!?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

It's funny. After all these years, the shavers still aren't on the same page as to why they shave...
"It's better for massages"
"Helps for taping bandages after a crash"
"Reduces infection after a crash"
"More aerodynamic" 
"Makes me look like a cyclist and be accepted by other roadies" Oops... did I say that out loud?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

OldZaskar said:


> It's funny. After all these years, the shavers still aren't on the same page as to why they shave...
> "It's better for massages"
> "Helps for taping bandages after a crash"
> "Reduces infection after a crash"
> ...


Jobst had it right:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/brandt/shaving.html

Yup, pretty much vanity and peer pressure. I will say, when I see a guy riding a nice bike, in full kit, and hairy legs, _it just looks wrong_. Mow that lawn!

I'm curious if the OP has an update on the situation with his girlfriend.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Women who ride like it, too. It's extra motivation to stay with the fast guys on the group ride because the view is always better.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> Women who ride like it, too. It's extra motivation to stay with the fast guys on the group ride because the view is always better.


there you go. "to impress chicks" is all the reason a man needs for just about anything.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> there you go. "to impress chicks" is all the reason a man needs for just about anything.


But in truth, "to impress other dudes" is the real reason cyclists shave.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

pretender said:


> But in truth, "to impress other dudes" is the real reason cyclists shave.


Can you tell me what colour I think of as well?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

OldZaskar said:


> It's funny. After all these years, the shavers still aren't on the same page as to why they shave...
> "It's better for massages"
> "Helps for taping bandages after a crash"
> "Reduces infection after a crash"
> ...


And the non-shavers? Why do they care?


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Enough already. If it bothers you that it bothers her then dump her.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ding ding ding! We have a winner!


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

Shave each others legs...that usually helps the relationship.


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Shave each others privates. That will definitely help the relationship. :blush2:


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

First time I shaved I was 15 and in high school. Felt a bit of peer pressure from teamates and competitors to shave, scared sh**less what folks at school would say when they found out. My girlfriend solved it all by suggesting that we both hop in the tub and and she'd do all of the shaving. And she meant ALL of the shaving of both our legs and packages. Other guys at school were too busy being jealous to say anything.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

or could ruin it depending on the skill of the razor holder.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Best thread EVER :thumbsup:


----------



## cotxia (Jul 1, 2009)

BikeFixer said:


> Best thread EVER :thumbsup:


TOTALLY agree!  I never expected this much fun when I started this thing!

An update for anyone who cares. Her initial grossation (it's a word I swear) has subsided and she's learning to cope. She even actually suggested that I get them waxed after a nasty razor burn a few weeks ago. Now that I've discovered waxing I am pretty sure that I can never go back to shaving though. That is definitely the way to go!

I've been scared to give an update in fear that it would kill the thread though, so please don't let this stop the suggestions. Keep them and the stories coming!


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Curious, how was the waxing? Painful? Not so bad? Did you go a salon?

I've thought about it, but then have visions of Steve Carell in "40 Year Old Virgin".


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

First of all stop being a *****. Second of all, to wax you have to let the hair grow to monkey length. Just shave with a razor in the shower and get over it. If you cut yourself then you will drip blood on your kit and look like a bad ass. 

Next you guys will be talking about Nair.

:mad2:


----------

